# Newest member of the family...



## jdtate101 (30 Apr 2014)

Bits and bobs transposed from my last bike (CAADX), so just a new frame........

Not had the chance to ride her yet, but I'm going out on Friday, come rain or shine......


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Apr 2014)

Oooooh that's sexy!


----------

